# New pictures of one of my rescue pijs



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

So these pictures aren't so "new" but I hadn't got around uploading them. They are from April 1st. They are fat, cute, and big now .

They are pretty bad because I used a high ISO (1600 I think, there wasn't a lot of light) and I had only my 18-55 (and the birds were far from me).

Anyways, I could only take pictures of one of the two birds, although I did see the other one. If you look closely, you can see the band.

I have to thank every single person that helped me in this.


----------



## Pigeonlove (May 6, 2008)

Pictures look great to me, and what lovely birds!! Good job!!!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

That is a handsome, healthy looking bird! I am so glad that they are doing well.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

I am not able to see the pictures, I checked your album but couldn't find the Aril 10 dated pictures


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> I am not able to see the pictures,


How strange...they appear in the post itself for me.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Those pictures are just beautiful and you did a wonderful job Pawbla--thank you..c.hert


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Got it this time


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Nice to see the birds. Thanks for posting the pics!


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Yes, they are so nice and plump. That's the way they should be. I look out for my Benji every day. So far so good.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

They are in my Photobucket album, that's why you didn't see them on my forum album.

Thanks everybody!


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Pawbla,
Great pics, thanks for sharing. I think it's very compassionate ; your rescuing these pigeons. Good luck, peace, YaSin


----------

